# Squirrel Lamp



## Orcamesh (23 Sep 2012)

Had to share this "squirrel lamp" I found on Tumblr...

http://mimi-scrapbook.tumblr.com/post/31921991358

love it!

Now where are those carving tools...


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Sep 2012)

I cannot make up my mind. Is it meant to be a flying squirrel ( fox ? ) or roadkill ?


----------



## Orcamesh (23 Sep 2012)

Grahamshed":28v4mlv7 said:


> I cannot make up my mind. Is it meant to be a flying squirrel ( fox ? ) or roadkill ?



Well is says under the photo "Flying squirrel Lamp" so I guess that's what it is! :wink:


----------



## WoodMangler (23 Sep 2012)

Not in the bedroom, I'd hate to wake up to that after a bad dream...


----------



## Wildman (23 Sep 2012)

Now that is really nice


----------



## Orcamesh (24 Sep 2012)

WoodMangler":cdyeoktp said:


> Not in the bedroom, I'd hate to wake up to that after a bad dream...



:lol:


----------

